# MIUI 2012.2.1 / Facebook games / locale... Need assistance



## Tamakiz (Feb 2, 2012)

Being new to rooting and roms, I need to ask first about playing Facebook games such as dragons of Atlantis or edgeworld that require flash to run the separate game window. I can initiate the window but it crashes and gives the exclamation point. Is there a way to run these programs on MIUI?

Secondly I have locale, a location or situation based program that can perform actions when conditions are met. I can get the program running fine, it is capable of accurately displaying my locations and situations, but I cannot get it to edit my sound settings. For example I have it set to turn sound off during classes or movies. Any ideas?


----------



## Tamakiz (Feb 2, 2012)

this seems to be a difficult topic


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Facebook is dead, etch-a-sketch is the new tech!


----------

